# full exhaust vs. cat back



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok I've seen these 2 types come up alot in some threads, and i was wondering what is the difference between a Full Exhaust and a Cat Back Exhaust?

edit: i know its a stupid question but i don't alot about exhaust systems


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

they are the same. you have a header (or turbo manifold) then a Cat. then the exhaust.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> they are the same. you have a header (or turbo manifold) then a Cat. then the exhaust.


oh ok thanks for the info


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok, here's another stupid question: what does "Cat Back" mean? I gather that Cat is short for catalytic converter. Is it as simple as it sounds? Also what is the difference between a catback and say, a stock exhaust?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> Ok, here's another stupid question: what does "Cat Back" mean? I gather that Cat is short for catalytic converter. Is it as simple as it sounds? Also what is the difference between a catback and say, a stock exhaust?


i would think (jsut guessing here), but from the name cat back, i would assume that it replaces either the cat and everything after it, or everything after the cat, any aftermarket exhaust it better then stock, hence why i want to upgrade, many reasons, one the newer catalytics are more efficent then a stock one, a bigger pipe helps the exhaust leave faster, reducing back pressure, but the main reason to replace the exhaust in a NA car would be for the sound, and slightly improved performance

edit: can someone correct me if i'm wrong?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

no it dosent replace the cat. it goes from the flange directly behind the cat. all the way back.
header, flange, cat., flange, (this is where your cat. back goes)

edit: on NA cars bigger is not allways better, i have a ga16de, if i get over a 2in. diameter pipe i will lose alot of power in the low end. you need to figure out the correct size for the 300z. all cat backs are not better than stock, pace setter makes a cat back for my car at a 2.25in. diameter and i would lose alot of power in the low end so my car would be a super slug untill it hit maybe 4k rpm, and since i have an auto it would be even worse.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1.6pete said:


> no it dosent replace the cat. it goes from the flange directly behind the cat. all the way back.
> header, flange, cat., flange, (this is where your cat. back goes)
> 
> edit: on NA cars bigger is not allways better, i have a ga16de, if i get over a 2in. diameter pipe i will lose alot of power in the low end. you need to figure out the correct size for the 300z. all cat backs are not better than stock, pace setter makes a cat back for my car at a 2.25in. diameter and i would lose alot of power in the low end so my car would be a super slug untill it hit maybe 4k rpm, and since i have an auto it would be even worse.


oh i see, thank you for correcting me, i have no idea wat my stock diameter is, but if i do a new exhaust i'll do a full one from the headers back, cuz i want to get a new cat, for better emmissions and wat not, and also a slightly bigger pipe, and muffler for a nice deep tone


----------



## Gunner (Feb 18, 2005)

*GA16DE Cat Removal*



SanMarcosZfreak said:


> oh i see, thank you for correcting me, i have no idea wat my stock diameter is, but if i do a new exhaust i'll do a full one from the headers back, cuz i want to get a new cat, for better emmissions and wat not, and also a slightly bigger pipe, and muffler for a nice deep tone


Hi, I own a 1997 Nissan Sentra 1.6 Auto and like to revitalise the car performance. I have been told to remove my Cat to get a few hp into the car. Can you share your experience whether this works especially on an automatic car? 
:cheers: 
Colin


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

unless you live in an area that doesn't have emissions rules, don't take out the cat, its the heart and soul of the emissions control system, you could change it for a high flowing cat. but i haven't done this yet so yeah...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

nissan cats are very good so you will only gain maybe 1-2 HP tops. the best thing to do is buy a new exhaust, go to your muffler shop and have them make you a 2inch exhaust with the muffler of your choice (magnaflo is very good and sounds great, not tinny) then buy a glass pack muffler to use as a resonator, use the biggest possible so it will mello out the sound. and leave the cat on, or you could buy an sr20de engine cat to use. also, you cant take the cat of the GA off unless you take your manifold off (its attached :thumbup: )


----------



## Low Impedance (Feb 16, 2005)

be stlyish like me and run a straight pipe (3")! so what if everytime your neighbors whips out a chainsaw, you think your car is being stolen....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

haha nice, you should record you revving so we could hear that


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but a turbo with no muff is much more quiet than an NA with no muff. (nickzac said it best> will sound like a tin can full of angry bee's


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

HS Header (rust on it after a month buy stainless T304) 2" outlet ---> 3" inlet calsonic catalytic 3" outlet -----> 2" inlet calsonic resonator + midpipe 1 5/8" outlet (stock... the weakest link I know)------> 2.5" inlet ssautochrome (fully stainless... awesome sound) rear portion + muffler 3" muffler tip. Everything is bolt on. The car is freaking fast... the best sound comes out of full stack HS intake tho... way louder than the exhaust.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i have a hi-flow cat , and 2.25 cat back. and the thing just drones .. i love the deepness of it. but when i take off in high rpm's it straight out SCREAMS!... i have a magna flow. its like a 3.0 outlet. but b'4 i put the cat on, it wasnt as deep sounding.


----------

